# Nachdem die neuste Version v. Java installiert-Fehlermeldung



## gh1790 (2. Sep 2007)

Hilfe: Nachdem ich die neuste Version v. Java (Java Runtime Environment Version 6 Update 2) installiert habe (vorherige Versionen wurden zuvor deinstalliert) Fehlermeldung von einem Programm (TV-Browser): ~needs Java.

Test JRE: erfogreich installiert
Test JVM: weder Animation zu sehen, noch rotes "X"!

In IE 7: extras/Inrernetoptionen/Erweitert ist nichts von "Java" zu entdecken

Dos-Kommando: "java -version" öffnet ein Dateibrowser-Fenster C:\WINDOWS\java mit zwei leeren Unterordnern.

Hab' mehrmals installiert und deinstalliert - hat nicht geholfen.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Sep 2007)

Hört sich suspekt an.
http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp
Klick auf den Download von *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 2* und wähle die *Offline* Installation.
Vielleicht hast du damit mehr Glück.


----------



## gh1790 (2. Sep 2007)

auch Neustart hat nicht geholfen


----------



## Wildcard (2. Sep 2007)

Ich bekomme das Gefühl das irgendwer/irgendwas deine Pfad Variablen umgebastellt hat oder eine java.exe in ein anderes, im Pfad vermerktes, Verzeichnis geschmuggelt hat.
Versuch mal rauszufinden was da eigentlich ausgeführt wird.
Gibt es für Windows whereis?  ???:L 
Falls nicht, versuch mal einen absoluten Pfad in dieser Art:
C:\Programme\Java\java.exe -version


----------



## gh1790 (2. Sep 2007)

Hab' es in "C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin" gefunden, zusammen mit anderen .exe-Files
What should I do?


----------



## Wildcard (2. Sep 2007)

In der Eingabeaufforderung C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\java.exe -version eingeben


----------



## gh1790 (2. Sep 2007)

In der Eingabeaufforderung C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\java.exe -version eingeben:->
java version 1.6.0_02 usw. alles OK

Soll ich alles was in "C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin" ist nach oben, nach "java" kopieren?


----------



## Wildcard (2. Sep 2007)

und wenn du in einem anderen Verzeichnis java -version eingibst öffnet sich der Explorer?


----------



## gh1790 (2. Sep 2007)

z.B. "D:\java -version" gibt Fehlerfenster  ... konnte nicht gefunden werden. Stellen Sie sicher...


----------



## Wildcard (2. Sep 2007)

Fehlerfenster?
Erklär das bitte genauer? Was steht da?


----------



## gh1790 (2. Sep 2007)

Zunächst einmal vielen Dank, dass Du Dich so um mich bemühst!
bei der dos-Kommando-Eingabe: "D:\java -version" gibt Windows die Standard-Fehlermeldung in einem Fenster aus (zusammen mit einem Alarmton )(in etwa):

"D:\java" konnte nicht gefunden werden. Stellen Sie sicher, dass richtig ... geschrieben wurde ... Gehen Sie auf Start/suchen usw.

Was ich nicht verstehe, ist dass bei der Installation (automatisch) in C:\Programme ein java-Unterordner erstellt wird (das ist OK) und danach ein weiterer Unterordner "jre1.6.0_02" mit bin und lib - das war doch bisher nicht so!?

Ist dies eine "brandneue" Version. bei der die Installationsroutine noch nicht getestet wurde?

Kann man ev. environment-Variablen in Windows ändern?

Ich denke schon daran, wieder eine ältere Version einzuspielen!


----------



## Guest (2. Sep 2007)

Hast du zufällig die 64-Bit Version instlliert? Da gibt es nämlich kein Plugin für den Browser.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Sep 2007)

Du sollst nicht D:\java -version eintippen, sondern  dich zum Beispiel in D:\ befinden und den Befehl dort eingeben.
cd D:\
java -version


----------



## gh1790 (2. Sep 2007)

Nein, ich habe eine ältere Version: Windows XP /Home Edition, SP2, Version 2002, Intel Centrino 1400 Mhz(32 Bit). Acer Notebook.

Ich schlage vor, wir machen (vorläufig) eine Denkpause!-Einverstanden?


----------



## Wildcard (2. Sep 2007)

Das Problem ist prinzipiell klar. Deine Path Variable scheint eine java.exe zu enthalten die entweder beschädigt ist, oder ein Schädling. Um den Schädling ausschließen zu können, musst du aber erst rausfinden um welche Datei es sich konkret handelt und wie sie dort hingekommen ist.


----------



## gh1790 (2. Sep 2007)

Eingabe in "Ausführen":
cmd
D:
gibt Promt D:\>
dann hier eingabe: "java -version"
gibt die Meldung "Der Befehl "java" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden.
(Alles im Fenster "C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe")


----------



## Jango (2. Sep 2007)

Wenn du nicht besonders viel wichtige Daten bei einer Neuinstallation verlierst, mach das.
Werkszustand wieder herstellen - und das Problem war mal. Nur ein Vorschlag.

Edit: Und dann einfach Windows-Update machen - da ist das neuste JDK, bzw. JRE schon dabei (Java 6).  :wink:


----------



## Wildcard (2. Sep 2007)

Das deckt sich aber nicht mit dieser Aussage:



> Dos-Kommando: "java -version" öffnet ein Dateibrowser-Fenster C:\WINDOWS\java mit zwei leeren Unterordnern.


Wenn das alles ist, korrigier deine Path Variable.


----------



## gh1790 (2. Sep 2007)

Nochmals vielen Dank, hatte in der letzen Zeit tatsächlich mit einem Schädling zu kämpfen, habe aber ein Backup von C: wieder installiert, mit Virenprogramm nichts gefunden.

Ich muß wohl in den sauren Apfel greifen und von vorne beginnen.


----------



## Jango (2. Sep 2007)

gh1790 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...hatte in der letzen Zeit tatsächlich mit einem Schädling zu kämpfen


Wenn das so ist, dann ist ein Kahlschlag das Beste.


----------



## gh1790 (2. Sep 2007)

Deine letzte Anwort hat sich mit meiner wieder überkreuzt. Dehalb:

Ich würde es gerne nochmals versuchen mit der Path-Variable. Leider kenn ich micht mit Windows nicht so aus.

Wie kann ich die Path-Variablen abfragen und wie ändern?

Bie Eingabe Path: hab' ich: C:\Windows\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\Windows\system32\Wbem

Das letzte kommt mir komisch vor? _ Schädling?


----------



## Jango (2. Sep 2007)

gh1790 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie kann ich die Path-Variablen abfragen und wie ändern?


Rechtsklick auf den Arbeitsplatz -> Einstellungen -> Erweitert  -> Umgebungsvariablen


----------



## gh1790 (2. Sep 2007)

Nochmals vielen Dank und Ende!


----------

